# NJOS Auction Tuesday Feb 9th



## cnycharles (Feb 4, 2016)

Posting an email from NJOS club, link with details and a preliminary plant list. Many plants were donated by vendors who were at the recent NJOS show

Hi Everyone,

Our Valentine's Day Auction is Tuesday February 9. The auction will start at 7:45. Dinner ($15) 7 PM. Everyone is welcome, members & non-members alike, so pass the word. The preliminary list of plants for the auction is on the NJOS website as well as time & location. http://njorchids.org/events/2015-summer-auction/. (I know it says 2015 but it is for the 2016 auction).

Marni Turkel will be speaking at the March meeting!


Elmer Nj


----------



## abax (Feb 5, 2016)

I wish I lived close to some of these good shows. I'd also
love to hear Marni Turkel. I have some of her Cym.
pots and they're so beautiful. Never any good shows in
KY...same ole, same ole.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 5, 2016)

Angela I may be driving through there that evening so if there was a plant you wanted I could bid on it


Elmer Nj


----------



## abax (Feb 6, 2016)

Might there be any Chinese Cym. ensifolium???? I looked
through the list and didn't see anything really appealing.
I'd just like to attend a show. I haven't been to a big
show since the POE a few years ago and Redland a couple
of years before that.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 6, 2016)

There was a hybrid maybe related to ensifolium, #50 on the list; it's a golden elf x tracyanum cross. 
If you were interested in sinense there's the one I bought at the njos show that's still flowering


----------



## abax (Feb 6, 2016)

My greenhouse is too warm for sinense...very sad. The
Golden Elf cross is also a cool grower. I tried that one and
it hated my temps. Thank you for the offer Charles.


----------

